# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Cormier Tidbit

## kaizenro

Hey you guys. I was in the Palm Springs, CA area last night and went to a club there. It's called "Bananaz". On the wall was a pic of Chris Cormier (presumably from his 93 USA win) wearing red trunks and boxing gloves. It was autographed by him. 
Just goes to show he has that nite life scene in him...even since 93! 
Hell, he's human too...okay, Superhuman. 
Roland

----------

